# Where are the EMTLIFE military participants?



## mycrofft (Feb 26, 2010)

I seem to notice that many or most of the folks participating here who are active duty or recently left duty do not stick around. I can sympathize if it is due to the majority of posts seeming ignorant childish and petty; however, if enough people are posting stuff you are interested in, a cloud of threads forms which has its own "flavor" (the categories are designd to facilitate that already).

Maybe someone (with better bonafides than I have) might start an endless intro thread for the military section so those folks can get and keep involved and in touch (after all this site also offers great opportunities for email, IM, photo album, two chat rooms one of which is often empty, etc.).

A thought. If you fit this category or knw someone who does, chat it up, why doncha?:beerchug:


----------



## apagea99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I'm no veteran, but I'm here again   Just recently returned from Ft Sam after 68W school and working ADSW for the National Guard. The pay is good, the hours are good, the work is steady (mostly just general support stuff during training exercises), and they let me play with C4 and the big guns when we're in the field. I still drill with my unit once a month even though it's not required. My unit is listed as "non-deployable" but that's not to say someone in the officer ranks won't single some of us out for deployments sometime. Many of my comrades have the patches to go with their past deployments. I'm hoping to move on to flight medic in a couple of years and possibly pursue PA school if things work out in that direction.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2010)

*Good deal. We have had others.*

If you know someone, have em look this over, email our recalcitrant bretheren and sisteren.


----------



## tjbroussard (Mar 2, 2010)

*Just FYI...*

Nearly 23 years US Air Force if you need anything.


----------



## apagea99 (Mar 2, 2010)

tjbroussard said:


> Nearly 23 years US Air Force if you need anything.




.......I just need a ride 

j/k I love the AF. That was my first choice, but I was too old when I finally decided to join.


----------



## Dreadnought (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm active duty, 11B (infantry) US Army Ranger (75th Ranger Regiment).

Was afforded the opportunity to go to an EMT-B course and take the NR test.  Very happy I got that opportunity.

Trying to focus on PHTLS/TCCC (tactical combat casualty care) along with occasionally refreshing civilian EMT-B standards.

I like this website a lot, very friendly + knowledgable people


----------



## HNcorpsman (Mar 9, 2010)

disregard


----------



## HNcorpsman (Mar 9, 2010)

Some of us don't have time to be on here because we are currently deployed...

HM3 R.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 10, 2010)

*HN, I was thinking about you and Afflixion*

He doesn't answer .


----------



## HNcorpsman (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he is deployed as well...


----------



## Afflixion (Mar 11, 2010)

No I've just started the IPAP or the Inter-service Physician's Assistant Program, it is very time consuming. And I have the displeasure of wearing the OCS patch now lol. I promise I will try to come around more frequently! LOL


----------



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Navy veteran. Got out back in 08 as a Master-At-Arms PO3


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2010)

*Thanks for answering up y'all!*

Bubbadel, welcome aboard.


----------



## joeshmoe (Mar 20, 2010)

I did 5 years in the Marine Corps. Used to have a low opinion of Navy Corpsman but I've seen the error of my ways.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 22, 2010)

*Joeshmoe, squids are ok, s^&tbirds of any feather aren't. RIght?*

....................


----------



## MadArgan (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey all, just wandered in here one day and thought I would stay. Quick intro to myself, Medic in the US Army with a Airborne Infantry btn in the 82nd Airborne. Looking to tie in with people to share some tips, secrets and tools with other medics


----------



## ert_medic (Mar 24, 2010)

*Vet*

RA and CANG Vet.  Currently working in a VA ER.  h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 24, 2010)

*MadArgan, thanks for climbing on. Ert_medic, air or army guard?*

I want lots of crosstalk on this thread, but IM and email will yield better precise commo. Backpedal in the thread to see who seems to have what you want.


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 25, 2010)

With the drawdown of forces in Iraq, we're seeing a shift in the medical responsibilities here.  At Balad, where I'm at for now, they're telling us they're planning on making this the central hub for the medical care in Iraq.  We'll see how well this place holds up once they transfer care of the base from us to them.  The T-walls can only stop so much...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 25, 2010)

*Murph, we have a checkered past on this.*

After DESERT STORM, US offered to donate our mobile hospitals to Saudi Arabia. They declined. All over the world we have built clinics and etc. which became pointless when we left, not valued, not part of the local culture, and not adopted by the local leaders because they are a reminder of their allowing foreign boots on their soil. I'm afraid Afghanistan's goiong to be a big fat case of that all over; Haiti already has been.


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 25, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> After DESERT STORM, US offered to donate our mobile hospitals to Saudi Arabia. They declined. All over the world we have built clinics and etc. which became pointless when we left, not valued, not part of the local culture, and not adopted by the local leaders because they are a reminder of their allowing foreign boots on their soil. I'm afraid Afghanistan's goiong to be a big fat case of that all over; Haiti already has been.



Yeah...they seem to not like our boots on our soil.  A few of 'em flipped me off while I was running on base...unless that's their way of saying hello


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 1, 2010)

Does army wife count? I mean.. the name really does say it all. 

They do say we're a part of the silent ranks... some people even seem to believe we have the hardest job in the military. 

I dunno about all that... but sometimes I definitely feel like a part of the military.

Recently separated members may be in the process of moving/resettling their lives, and adjusting to the civilian world again.. Other people may be (as I think was mentioned elsewhere) deployed... 


I know a few army medics I can probably get to join with enough poking and prodding though.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 1, 2010)

*armywifemt, of course!!!*

...............


----------



## RescueYou (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm heading to AIT as a 68W (former 91B?) soon and I've been around 68Ws awhile and although there is a big difference between the two EMS worlds (civilian vs military), in the end, we all do the same thing. I love this forum though because it's boring as sh^t in the military sometimes because it's all so serious. I understand why, but I'm just sayin....


----------

